# Dr Pepper anyone?



## Ray mallonee (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a old shot taken with a cheap point and shoot. But i love it


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 12, 2008)

haha
i love DR. Pepper


----------



## G. Ike (Oct 12, 2008)

Diet Dr. Pepper is the way to go


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 15, 2008)

Aww   My dogs have always avoided carbonation.  It tickles their nose!


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art (Oct 15, 2008)

I love this picture, I have 2 pugs myself. My oldest one had a beer bottle in her mouth but i didn't have a camera at the time.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 15, 2008)

Awww, what a cute puppy! :heart:


----------

